# Get your MENUdo early!



## Skyline969 (May 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Last week's build of MENUdo has been pronounced stable. In the next coming days, GameNow.Asia will accept $1+ donations. By doing so you will be able to use MENUdo's first stable build. You may share MENUdo to other people if you want, but only the donating account would have a wifi build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## BoxShot (May 20, 2010)

Haha crap no cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So will twizditsins (sp?) stop complaining now?


----------



## iFish (May 20, 2010)

This sounds great!! wish i had a way to use money on the web 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does this mean ask you or soulanger?


----------



## basher11 (May 20, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Does this mean ask you or soulanger?



im guessing so?


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2010)

Did I donate too early?


----------



## Skyline969 (May 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Did I donate too early?


I dunno.


And it means ask Soulanger probably. He's the creator of MENUdo, I'm just a messenger boy / tester.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I get in contact with him?


----------



## Arp1 (May 20, 2010)

Paying for homebrew, pssh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look's like I'll have to wait, or PIRATE it, jk.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFAIK the donation phase is temporary. I could be wrong, but I think that after so long Soul will make MENUdo completely free for everyone, including Wifi accounts.


----------



## Hax Mega (May 20, 2010)

So all we need to do is donate a dollar and we will get an email with the menudo thingy in it?


----------



## Skyline969 (May 20, 2010)

Hax Mega said:
			
		

> So all we need to do is donate a dollar and we will get an email with the menudo thingy in it?


I think so. Again, wait until Soul confirms all of this. I think that you donate $1 and you will get a copy of MENUdo and a Wifi activation. Then, you just sign into wifi inside of MENUdo and have at 'er.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 20, 2010)

I'm soooo confused as to what MENUdo is...so someone please explain?


----------



## Skyline969 (May 20, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I'm soooo confused as to what MENUdo is...so someone please explain?


----------



## Damian666 (May 20, 2010)

i donated, now gimme the stuff xd

cant wait to see this shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damian666


----------



## Skyline969 (May 20, 2010)

Damian666 said:
			
		

> i donated, now gimme the stuff xd
> 
> cant wait to see this shit
> 
> ...


You're gonna have to discuss donations, etc with Soulanger, WHEN this phase of MENUdo becomes available, which is in a few days according to Soul's post.


----------



## Damian666 (May 20, 2010)

i know i know ^^

just saying i cant wait man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i guess its gonna be send to the emails that donated anyway, but ill keep a eye on this thread, anyway, even if it wont be send, he deserved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damian666


----------



## redact (May 20, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> Paying for homebrew, pssh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


although for obvious reasons your donation would be far better for the dev 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and for you since right now wifi accounts have to be manually enabled by soul so no donation == no wifi stuff)

@skyline: you probably should've waited till the day soul start giving these out so that twiztidsinz has no ammo


----------



## Skyline969 (May 20, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> @skyline: you probably should've waited till the day soul start giving these out so that twiztidsinz has no ammo


Oh well, you know what they say...


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 20, 2010)

Dam...I can't just send a dollar through the mail can I...TT-TT I wish I had money on a paypal...one day I won't be fettered by such chains...but for now I guess I'm stuck...


----------



## redact (May 20, 2010)

skyline: haha, true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so just to clear things up.. i can send one Zimbabwe dollar right?

or is it USD only?


----------



## BoxShot (May 20, 2010)

Lol one zimbabwe dollar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Why not give him a thousand.


----------



## unknownsoul (May 20, 2010)

Donated just 'cause I have some money laying around.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 20, 2010)

I hope you guys keep your receipts then, so you can show Soul when registration opens (it is NOT OPEN YET) and get your copy of MENUdo and Wifi account.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 20, 2010)

Actually, I don't know what I would benefit by donating for the wifi (I didn't take the time to solder in my speakers and I left the wifi unplugged so it would be quicker when I want to put the speakers back in xD), but I do want to donate and get an early release  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...anyone willing to lend me a paypal dollar =D?


----------



## raiderscrusade (May 20, 2010)

What exactly does this 'Wifi' feature add to the actual MENUdo app?


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Dam...I can't just send a dollar through the mail can I...TT-TT I wish I had money on a paypal...one day I won't be fettered by such chains...but for now I guess I'm stuck...


I'm in the same situation...


----------



## Jakob95 (May 20, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> What exactly does this 'Wifi' feature add to the actual MENUdo app?


I think it lets you have a Gamecard or something like.  The gamecard thing is the thing on the Xbox.


----------



## lolzed (May 20, 2010)

donate to him or else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(he won't have lunch)


----------



## redact (May 20, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> donate to him or else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now, now lolzed
he has fried cardboard to eat


----------



## waffle1995 (May 20, 2010)

ok i donate a $1 maybe 2.

i have paypal would that work or maybe a credit card.
where do i donate and how soon will i recieve it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> donate to him or else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did tharr.

i would donate like next year


----------



## waffle1995 (May 20, 2010)

i donate and kept my paypal reciept lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 20, 2010)

Wow. 3 pages and no twiztedsinz. This must be a record.

Anyway, congrats SoulAnger on the first public stable build


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 20, 2010)

dudeonline: We've had stable builds before so this isn't the first. Go re edit the post to say first stab;e *semi-public* build


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 20, 2010)

My bad. Post edited.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 20, 2010)

Im broke, I got $0
Hopefully somebody can give me a Non WiFi build 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess Ill try to ge a few bucks or Ill wait


----------



## redact (May 20, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> dudeonline: We've had stable builds before so this isn't the first. Go re edit the post to say first stab;e *semi-public* build


they were stable?

*hides*

kidding, kidding. just needed to fill twiztid's void


----------



## sprogurt (May 20, 2010)

Anybody remember playing this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyanE7Tx5fg Not long now!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 20, 2010)

soulanger, I'll give you PHP 10 for MENUdo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fair, yes?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

Wait, soulanger just tell me where you live. you never know we just might be neighbors and i'll give you like 100 Pesos!!
that's more than a dollar!!


----------



## superrob (May 20, 2010)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I might consider donating just a little more than 1$. Ive been watching this project since it started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Think it was on PaLib's forum?)

Cant wait to see what it all have turned into.


----------



## Depravo (May 20, 2010)

I hold MENUdo in the same regard as Bob's Game and Soulanger in the same regard as Robert Pelloni. How about he gives *ME *a dollar and I'll _consider_ putting it on my flashcart?


----------



## lolzed (May 20, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I hold MENUdo in the same regard as Bob's Game and Soulanger in the same regard as Robert Pelloni. How about he gives *ME *a dollar and I'll _consider_ putting it on my flashcart?


unlike Bob's game,this aint vaporware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.There's proof it exists,i mean you want pics,there's pics,you want videos,you got video's.You want demos,there's demos(coffee sabaw xD).


----------



## Saddamsdevil (May 20, 2010)

So, if we DON'T donate, when will this be released?


----------



## popoffka (May 20, 2010)

Just donated $5, waiting for MENUdo to become available to those who donated :3


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 20, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I hold MENUdo in the same regard as Bob's Game and Soulanger in the same regard as Robert Pelloni. How about he gives *ME *a dollar and I'll _consider_ putting it on my flashcart?


I trust Soulanger. I've seen A LOT of proof MENUdo exists, whereas 'Bob' only said he did it and showed some mockup vids.

Love you Alex!


----------



## SifJar (May 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

Do you take Gaia Online virtual currency as a form of donation? I only saw Paypal when I went to donate.


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2010)

Isn't asking for just a buck a waste?  Won't he have to pay like half of it in fees?


----------



## tsuna (May 20, 2010)

Arctic: well if 30 people donated 1 dollar each and with fee(if it was 50%) that will still be $15 and with $15 in the PH you can buy alot of stuff. plus he wants to get a iphone (lucky basturd)...

please note that Soulanger made phases for this project. im not exactly sure but the first stage was making a build that is good enough to release public
2nd phase was the improvements of Gamenow.asia. currently the site is creating a new theme and a iphone version.
and finally the 3rd stage i believe is the open beta. 

come on people~
hes been working on it since his senior year in high school (i think) why not spare him a dollar (plus he needs to pay server costs and his coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## saxamo (May 20, 2010)

unknownsoul said:
			
		

> Donated just 'cause I have some money laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, no man. Unless you can take this Gaia cash to the market


----------



## iFish (May 20, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Thank you guys. It's generous individuals like you who really provide the return on this *indie*software that has been developed for so long. All of you that have donated will recieve it in due time. I applaud you all for getting ahead of the curve!



Correction, soul is not really an indie developer, he is a homebrew enthusiast. An indie developer has a SDK from the company the game/program is on. i don't think soul is intertwined with nintendo


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2010)

The cat boy donated because well I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That and I really want Menudo


----------



## Mbmax (May 20, 2010)

MENUdo is compatible with which flashcart currently ?

Edit : nevermind i have my answer. Not on EZVi


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

Ummm..... What about Warn? I've got a lot of that, it seems.


----------



## saxamo (May 21, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> saxamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course he's an INDEPENDENT developer. He's both. I don't know where you got the term "homebrew enthusiast" but it implies a sense of degredation IMO.  He's independent as opposed to being paid for his work. While there are so called indie developers that produce games for the DS, the term is not only applicable to them.


----------



## iFish (May 21, 2010)

B-b-b-b-b-but the only way to run MENUdo is to have a flash cart, which for nintendo in a no-no


----------



## EpicPie (May 22, 2010)

Scamz


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

*snip
Get your facts straight. WHat makes you think it's a scam?
It exists. It's not just released to the public


----------

